# OSL's Fractured Tibia Repair, Muscle Research Protocol - LOG



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2013)

*OSL?S Fractured Tibia Repair, Muscle Research Protocol 

*





*

All Peptides being used in this protocol, are for research purposes only, to document the healing affects, specifically in bone density. All peptides in this protocol are supplied by Buy Peptides Online | CJC 1295 with DAC | Aicar | Purchasepeptides.com 

Notes about The Following Protocol: 
*
Recently I fractured my tibia, It is a small hairline fracture, but because of the location, and my current training, it has impeded me tremendously, gravity constantly pulls the blood from not only the fracture but the bone membrane bruise downward causing major swelling in my foot, inducing pain far off from the fracture itself. Estimated heal time while staying off the foot is around 10 weeks, I plan to be on my foot and attempt to cut that time down. With a mixture of not only the peptide protocol, but in my down time elevating and icing.

I will be using *LR3* and *PEG-MGF* separately, LR3 on the 4 days I work out, and PEG-MGF on my 3 OFF days. I will be running the LR3 & PEG-MGF for 5 weeks in total, but will continue with the GHRP-2 & Mod-GRF for an additional 25 days. Afterwards, I will more than likely run another 5 week Blast of PEG-MGF and LR3, as I should now have recovered from Desensitization.

If the Frequency says 2 x that means the *Amount* times 2 for the total of the day, Example Being 75mcg LR3 x 2 times per day would be 150mcg in total for that day. The Reason for alternating LR3 and PEG is to prolong Desensitization to the LR3 Maximizing benefits.  I may play with dosing and times as we go along, but the above is my tentative schedule for the time being, all IU represent 1ml Bac Water reconstitution.

*Also Note*, PEG-MGF creates more myoblasts to be used to make muscle fibers. IGF is what turns the myoblasts into the muscle fibers, thus using PEG-MGF on OFF days would make sense for repair and to initiate myoblasts while on my off day, as MGF only is produced naturally after a workout.

*Workout Days: Mon/Tues/Thurs/Fri*
*GHRP-2* - Morning Fasted / Post Workout
*Mod-GRF* - Morning Fasted / Post Workout
*LR3* - Morning Fasted / Post Workout
*HGH* - Post Workout
*
Timing:*
*GHRP/Mod-GRF/LR3 - *7:00am & 4-4:30pm *(Immediately Post)*
*HGH* - 4-4:30pm *(Immediately Post)*
*
Food Intake:*
*Morning Fasted Dose's - *Nothing Consumed for a minimum of 45min after dosing
*Post Workout Dose's - *Post Workout Meals Begin 25 minutes after dosing

*Non Workout Days: Wed/Sat/Sun*
*GHRP-2* - Morning Fasted / Pre Bed
*Mod-GRF* - Morning Fasted / Pre Bed
*PEG-MGF* - Morning Fasted or Mid-Day *(Will play with this. As the LR3 half life is roughly 20 hours and I would like it cleared before dosing Peg-MGF)*
*HGH* - Morning Fasted
*
Timing:*
*GHRP/Mod-GRF/LR3 - *7:00am & 10:30pm *(Immediately Pre Bed at least 40 minutes after last meal)*
*Peg-MGF - *7:00am
*HGH* - 7:00am
*
Food Intake:*
*Morning Fasted Dose's - *Nothing Consumed for a minimum of 45min after dosing
*Pre Bed Dose's - *Immediately Pre Bed, At Least 40 minutes after last meal

*Current Stats & Training: **Also history on my weight.
**5'7 (8) in shoes
175-178
8-9%

Every Training Day: @ 5AM I normally run 5-10k Depending how I am feeling. As of late as you can imagine I'm not running, I plan to start off with 1 mile this week and see where that leads.

Mon/Tues/Thurs/Fri

I do a lot of core and body weight exercises now, its rare I go to the gym, I may start going a bit more, but for my current training regimen and goals, this is what I need. I perform a mixture of weighted Pullups all grip types, Weighted Pushups all hand stance's ie Wide, Close, Triangle, Outward. Box Jumps, and Weighted Box Jumps, 50 Yard Sprints, and so on. Some mornings instead of Running 5-10k Ill strap a 50-100lb pack on in boots and quickly walk up and down some hills for a couple hours.

As you can see the training I do now is very different, reason being, Around this time last year I was 220 10% or so, and decided to start a non profit benefiting one of my wifes conditions  one of the things I planned to do with this foundation to raise awarness was to climb Mt Everest. When I launched the Website, it went viral, so I started training, I realized quickly at the weight I was at, I couldn't run a mile, let alone climb 29k+ feet. It was time to drop. I restricted calories, stopped all resistance training, and became a "runner" I ended up at 150 or so and realized I lost way to much strength in exchange for stamina. Now the goal is to get back to 185-195 while still being able to maintain all cardiac functions. In just 2 months I have gone from 150 to 178 or so, Muscle memory is a powerful thing.

I plan to Climb in March-May of 2014 pending My Permit from China. IBM is sponsoring the climb, as well as the GPS equipment ill be using for real time tracking on the website. 

Current Caloric Intake Daily: Carb Cycle

Workout Days:
Protein - 260g
Carbs - 290-350 ( Depending on the workout load for the day)
Fat - 65g ( All good fats)

Non Training Days:
Protein - 260g
Carbs - 50 or less
Fats - 130-150

I plan on increasing total intake another 500-700 in the next couple weeks. Again main goal here is strictly to put on lean mass, while maintaining low body fat and cardiac abilities. Pic in my Avi is most current, I will update with some pics as we progress. 

Current AAS & Supplements being used:
Test E 500/wk
Proviron 50mg/ed
Var 50mg/ed

3g Vitamin C Twice Daily
Multi
Fish oil







*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 28, 2013)

Never a lack of deal with Osl logs! Will be following. Recently been doing a lot of research on peptides and there is def a place fore them in repairing the body! Let's doin it brotha


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 29, 2013)

In for the win. Get it buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 29, 2013)

*Monday October 28th - 175lbs

*All Pins went well, Felt a little shaky at the funeral I was attending, Ill attribute that to the LR3, had a nice oat and nut bar in my pocket, then afterwards indulged in some arabic rice and meat. About 4:30 did my post workout pins with plenty of food, hunger was intense today, couldn't stop eating. Muscles felt full all day, vascularity is definitely on the rise.

*Morning Workout *- 5am 1 mile half limp/jog half walk, limped my way back home.. LOL
*Afternoon Workout* - 4:00pm - Wide Grip 20lb weighted pull ups, 3x25, 20lbs Palms facing inward pull ups 3x15/ Super Setted with close grip bicep pushups 3x35 

After reaching failure I called it, Short workout today, was thinking about my uncle didn't have much focus.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 29, 2013)

sounds like some great quality peps


----------



## oufinny (Oct 29, 2013)

I have ran purchase peptides products, they are always on point and of the highest quality.  The only AI's I use are from them as well, never once did I have issues.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 29, 2013)

*Tuesday October 29th - 176 +1


*Morning - Didn't go for a walk or run, ankle was pretty swollen, will go tomorrow. Did the morning fasted dosing, Of IGF,GHRP-2,Mod-GRF all went smooth, felt a little flushed from the GHRP-2 at that 300mcg dosing, also noticed slight wrist pain, Good stuff! 

Post Workout - A little late today around 6, 100lb weighted incline and flat pushups each for 3 x 30(failure) - Next was  weighted Dips 3 x 20 - Then Close Grip tricep focus pushups, 3 sets to failure. 

Going to be incorporating 1-2 gym days a week. starting next week. Working an Upper lower split. 

*Notes: *Feeling very full today, Took in a solid 300g carbs, drank at least a gallon of water. Pump was much better today, and vascularity seems to last all day long. Love this IGF, Tomorrow is a *Peg Day*


----------



## s2h (Oct 31, 2013)

looks good OSL...idk about that running on the wounded leg...then again you are gonna climb a mountain...will be sure to have a birds eye view form my couch


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 1, 2013)

s2h said:


> looks good OSL...idk about that running on the wounded leg...then again you are gonna climb a mountain...will be sure to have a birds eye view form my couch




Lol i regretted it the day after but did try again this morning when it was cold out

Will have an update today having Internet issues that wont be resolved till Monday due to a large storm that rolled in yesterday, also my nice phone broke so im using this crappy old 3G iPhone currently so bear with me lol

Update soon, but a sneak peak... Weight is up... And joints hurt like a mother...GOOD GHRP woot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 1, 2013)

wait so GHRP is suppose to make your joints hurt???


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 1, 2013)

SwoleZilla said:


> wait so GHRP is suppose to make your joints hurt???



Not directly,

It's been we'll known that high gh levels while it does increase collagen synthesis an repair, the water weight associated with high gh pulses can make some joints feel a bit achy especially in the hands, and wrists. I am feeling a bit of aches in both wrists and fingers.

This is a pretty good indicator about the potency of this particular GHRP 2 as im running it at 300mcg twice a day along side mod grf im assuming my pulses associated with this dose is very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 1, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Not directly,
> 
> It's been we'll known that high gh levels while it does increase collagen synthesis an repair, the water weight associated with high gh pulses can make some joints feel a bit achy especially in the hands, and wrists. I am feeling a bit of aches in both wrists and fingers.
> 
> ...




now that would make sense. I was using ghrp and i shot like 600 or 900 everyday and my hands started killing...still research on peps. very interesting!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 3, 2013)

Update!

Sorry for being so late on this, with the contest ending and large storm that passed through my area Thursday all Internet was knocked out in my area till Monday so im doing this on my phone, come Monday ill have more details for you.

Weight is at 178 

My abs are significantly more pronounced, i am lean to begin with and i honestly cant remember a time where i didnt have the coveted "6 pack" but the separation in my abs have been significantly increased. 

Vascularity is though the roof, the main vain in my biceps is constantly showing a nice pumped garden hose feeling, this weekend has been all PEG, GHRP and Mod-GRF and yet still the igf love pump still remains.

Sleep has been improved im sleeping a bit farther into the night without waking up, and getting up much more refreshed.

I am feeling a bit achy, ill attribute this to the quality of the GHRP causing very good pulses, I'm assuming with my gh levels so elevated pretty much all day this is whats causing the achyness in my hands and wrists, nothing to bad, and honesty is refreshing to feel, assuring me of the quality of the research compounds.

As or my leg, swelling has improved, I've been taking it very light but plan to step up therapy on it next week a bit more, tenderness to the touch is still there, but there is a significant improvement in the pain there.

My only concern with this protocol after discussing with some very close respected members is the rise in cortisol I'm most likely archiving with the doses of GHRP im using, cortisol will actually negatively impact my repair process, even though im only finishing up week one, by week 3 cortisol will be very high, i will dosing 3g vitamin c twice daily to help blunt the rise in cortisol from the GHRP.

Final notes before entering week 2, this igf lr3 has to be the strongest research compound my horse has ever used, I've noticed that even at 75mcg twice daily his blood sugar drops pretty good after an hour or so, and feeding him a complex carb rich meal is very important. The fullness he is archiving from this particular batch has been the best igf i have ever seen. Extremely please so far with the immense quality Purchase Peptides has available for our research needs.

More to come soon! Will have 2 gym days next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 8, 2013)

*Whoa! Okay time to UPDATE!*

Week 2 will be officially be in the books monday, but I have to say, first and foremost. This has to be the highest quality peptide's I have researched with in a very long time. I have used all brands, all labels, and tags. This research protocol has been different in every way, I have used this EXACT protocol many times, and never once I have experience results this quickly, and so pronounced. 

*Weight is holding steady at 178. Diet has been a bit inconsistent this week. Yet the gains keep on rolling.*

*First:* My sleep has been noticeably improved, I have always had issues falling asleep and staying that way, now I tend to drift off, and wake up in the same position refreshed! Maybe this why the gains I will be explaining soon have been so pronounced, I cant remember when I've slept this well consistently. 

*Second: *Vascularity, and muscle fullness has been unreal, I have not really been manipulating my carbs like I usually do, I have been on carbs near everyday of this, Normally Ill go 4 days (workout days) carbs and 3 days (off days) no to low carbs. I haven't been consistent, yet, I'm always full, dry and hard! Ill catch my self on a job site, and as I reflect in a mirror, or car door I cant help but to stop and look how thick my arms, shoulders and back look. How vascular everything is feeling without a pump or even trying.

*Third: *Healing! Due to the current nature of my day to day operations, I tend to be on my feet ALOT before starting this protocol, when the fracture just happened, I had to just instruct my guys through radios in the truck, if I had to get out I was limping and hobbling. Yes time with injury's like this plays a part in healing, But now, I am literally working out of the truck, on my feet all day. Swelling is still there, and tenderness is there, but is is so much more manageable now. I'm noticing more mobility, and alot less pain. Doctor predicted a 10 week recovery time, I have a strong feeling ill be at 100% running 6 miles in the morning very soon. Some 300lbs tire lifts may be BACK in my training soon. 

*Fourth: *BodyFat! I was lean starting this, under 10% 8-9 I am now most likely in the 7 range, yet weight has increased.... I cant complain here, again the results I have been experiencing in only almost 2 weeks, I would normally obtain in 3-4 with a large cycle along side... Now However I am only supplementing 300-500 Test Weekly, 50mg Proviron, and my Research Peptide protocol. Unreal! 

*Final Notes for now: *I may be changing this up with the protocol soon however. You may be wondering why would I make a change if everything is going so well?? Something about this IGF is like nothing I have ever researched with before, the strength of this particular batch is much stronger than I have ever used, I'm not sure how, or why? The purity maybe? I used to need 200 daily to really enjoy my IGF, now I have been in my opinion on a very moderate dose of 150 daily. I have actually missed a morning or afternoon dose here and there so in reality I have used 75mcg on some days, yet a full 10 hours later if I haven't eaten, I feel shaky, and my blood sugar is low. Normally with batches I have used in the past I have never had this problem, nor have I ever needed to keep consuming food, yet here I am eating every 3-4 hours, because if I don't, I feel all the symptoms of low blood sugar.

Being that this is the strongest IGF I have used before, I may be trying a theory that i've researched, and have also confirmed with some of my very trusted members. I generally preach to people, to use PEG on off days to minimize desensitization, in this case, being it is so damn strong, I have the feeling I a, desensitizing faster then planned, and I do not want to raise the dose or waste it. 

*SO! I will be trying the following theory  (in my words): Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) also known as IGF-1Ec is a growth factor/repair factor that is derived from exercised. Meaning when you workout, or place your muscle's under stress your body reacts by producing MGF in 2 forms to help repair and create new muscle fibers. *
*
These 2 forms are:

1 *IGF-1Ec This is the first phase release igf splice variant, it stimulates satellite cells into activation, meaning site specific, you workout your biceps, you have now torn down the muscle fibers, IGF-1Ec is now released, and goes to the exact area of "injury" to aid in repair. 
*
2: *The liver type IGF-IEa this is the secondary release of igf from the liver, this is the Systemic release, while far less anabolic and than the first variant because the half life is very short, this not only affects repair in the injured areas, but systemically through the entire body.

In other words, MGF helps to develop new muscle fibers, and repair fibers that are broken, its affects on actual growth of these cells are marginal, but the repair and activation and creation of new muscle fibers is unmatched.

*IGF-LR3* -  As you know is IGF-LR3 is IGF-1 just modified to have have a half life near 20 hours of it being active within the body, than minutes or an hour. This modified chain also enables the body to use more IGF as the modification block binding proteins that would render the igf useless, being that these binding proteins are now blocked and half life has been increased, it now free to circulate systemically and produce a highly anabolic environment. This enables the ability to stimulate the growth of satellite muscle cells and help them to mature into larger muscle fibers, it also increases the bodies ability to uptake of many supplements we currently use, making them even more potent, and available. 


*SO! what all this means is this :* (*Yes here is now the theory) -  If MGF creates new muscle fibers, and repairs damaged muscle fibers, and is only released under stress, why not run Peg-MGF for a solid 3-4 weeks creating new muscle fibers constantly not only under stress and repairing the fibers broken down during workouts. In theory have the Long Chain Peg-MGF active every day, rather than on days off, I will create new cells, and fibers and also repair my current cell's and fibers all day every day. After 3 weeks when my body starts to desensitise from prolonged use, I would now follow up with 3 weeks straight of IGF-Lr3 as its affinity to repair is the same, but instead of creating new fibers, it GROWS your muscles, and matures muscle fibers. I would suspect that after 3 weeks of constant MGF creating new muscle cells and fibers, that when I switch to the IGF there will be "room to grow" sort to speak, it will have not only my matured and current fibers to repair and grow, but now an influx of new fibers for ACTIVATION! 

Still following? 

LOL anyway, long post yes, but you know me, always in detail or whats the point? Anyway. I have kicked this idea around in my head, through studies nearly verifying my **theory, and have confirmed my thoughts with a select few. I now have enough scientific data to support my theory, now to test it out...! Starting Monday the 11th, I will start the new protocol. I will post the protocol, dosing, and information as well.*


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Nov 8, 2013)

You're making me wanting to try peptides more than ever now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 8, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> You're making me wanting to try peptides more than ever now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



when used correctly, peptides have a place in everyones lives. BTW! will in touch with you soon brother!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds great.

Was thinking of throwing in some igf lr3 to a future cruise, now contemplating peg mgf also. Will keep following this log for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 8, 2013)

As always I respect everyone feedback. 



OldSchoolLifter said:


> Week 2 will be officially be in the books monday, but I have to say, first and foremost. This has to be the highest quality peptide's I have researched with in a very long time. I have used all brands, all labels, and tags. This research protocol has been different in every way, I have used this EXACT protocol many times, and never once I have experience results this quickly, and so pronounced.
> 
> *Weight is holding steady at 178. Diet has been a bit inconsistent this week. Yet the gains keep on rolling.*
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 12, 2013)

My new protocol will be posted tomorrow, has anyone taken the time to read the bellow?





OldSchoolLifter said:


> Week 2 will be officially be in the books monday, but I have to say, first and foremost. This has to be the highest quality peptide's I have researched with in a very long time. I have used all brands, all labels, and tags. This research protocol has been different in every way, I have used this EXACT protocol many times, and never once I have experience results this quickly, and so pronounced.
> 
> *Weight is holding steady at 178. Diet has been a bit inconsistent this week. Yet the gains keep on rolling.*
> 
> ...


----------



## wiseone (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello Old School Lifter,
I just got back into the country. Just got back to this site and have read your write up, twice. Trying to process everything. Very interesting. Have one thought. Had read that the half life of PegMgf was 30 hours. Was wondering if u take Peg MGF EVERYDAY will there be a build up. Maybe should do Peg MGF 3-4 days on, one day off, repeat until your 3 weeks is over. 
Just food for thought. Hope u do very well. Thanks for sharing.
I often come back here to check and see if anyone has any comments about Myostatin or Follistatin 344


----------

